# 2015 312Bh



## kylek7398

Went and swapped all of the stuff from my 2014 Laredo to the 2015 Outback this past weekend. should take delivery the first of the year. This is due to a unit swap from Keystone. However, the 312BH has 2 gray and 1 black. The laredo was one and one.

What are the capacities of the tanks on the outback?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Congrats on the pending arrival...









You can get the specs for all Outbacks, by using this link. Just change the year at the end of the link to the year you have. BTW...2015 is not working yet, so best if you just use the 2014 info for now.

http://www.keystonerv.com/previous-years?brand=Outback&year=2014


----------



## kylek7398

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the pending arrival...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can get the specs for all Outbacks, by using this link. Just change the year at the end of the link to the year you have. BTW...2015 is not working yet, so best if you just use the 2014 info for now.
> 
> http://www.keystonerv.com/previous-years?brand=Outback&year=2014


thanks. I had already been there. it lists 68gal for gray and I assume that is total, but I dont know what the breakdown is by tank i.e. 2 gray tanks. I also wanted to assume 2 34 gal tanks, but that seems like an aweful lot for just the kitchen sink and a little small for shower, outside kitchen and bathroom sink


----------



## Oregon_Camper

kylek7398 said:


> I also wanted to assume 2 34 gal tanks, but that seems like an aweful lot for just the kitchen sink and a little small for shower, outside kitchen and bathroom sink


Unfortunately, they are exactly that...2 equal tanks. On our prior 2010, 301BQ, we could go almost an entire summer with draining the front (kitchen sink) tank.

I thought about installing some transfer device, so the back tank (when approaching full) would dump over to the front tank...but I never got around to it.


----------



## kylek7398

thats not a half bad idea. I may do that once the warranty goes out.


----------



## kylek7398

ob277rl said:


> If you have a single connection for draining your waste tanks then this would be a simple solution to equalizing your two grey tanks. Install this twist on valve directly to the trailer then connect your drain line. By opening up the two grey tank valves the water in the two tanks will seek its own leveland give you the use of both grey tanks for shower water. To drain the system simply open the new twist on valve. To drain the black tank close the two grey tank valves before opening the black tank valve. Good Luck.
> 
> http://www.campingwo...-on-valve/27868
> 
> Robert
> 
> Merry Christmas to all.


there is two drains on the camper. a grey drain in the front of the tires and a gray/black drain behind the tires. if this is what you are describing, exactly where would the new twist valve be placed?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

uote name='kylek7398' date='23 December 2014 - 10:39 AM' timestamp='1419359987' post='522266']
there is two drains on the camper. a grey drain in the front of the tires and a gray/black drain behind the tires. if this is what you are describing, exactly where would the new twist valve be placed?
[/quote]

His idea only works if all tanks drain from one location. So you're back to the drawing board.

My idea was a connection between the two tanks at around 3/4 level. It would have required me to drop the underbelly and route some PVC piping. In the end, I decided this was not worth is for us, as we camp is some remote locations and I simply connected a 50' garden hose to the back grey tank and let the grey water out on the ground. Don't do this where water could get to lake/stream. I figured people that camp in tents do this all the time....so why can't we?

Here is the adapter you'll need.

http://www.amazon.co...waste+tank+hose


----------



## kylek7398

that is awesome. I will be looking for one. I would drain it into 5 gallon buckets. My dry camping is typically at the football stadium. I run it on 2 honda 2000's and the WH on gas. BUT, showers for 4 adults and baths for 2 kids, plus using the outdoor kitchen will add up quick. I can haul off the 5 gallon buckets in the truck each morning before anyone gets up









and no it isnt a one night affair. we typically are there by lunch on Friday and dont leave till lunch on Sunday. not to mention the foot traffic of visitors using the facilities


----------



## Jewellfamily

There are actually very few things about my 312bh that I don't really care for. The separate gray water drain in front of the tires (under the main slide too so that its handy to access after the slide is out if you forget) and the fact that the outdoor kitchen sink actually drains into the black tank and not the rear gray tank. Not certain about the bathroom sink....


----------

